# Carb. On A Tecumseh 6.75 Eagar 1 Motor



## Whizkid (May 2, 2010)

Hi to all on forum,

This is my first time posting on this site ,as I also just joined . I work with small engines along with anything else that needs working on . Anything from computers , to electronics , to appliances. I have to keep this short and sweet as it is storming bad here and need to get off of computer. And my qoestion is ... Anyone know how to adjust the carb. on a Techumseh 6.75 HP Eager 1 motor on a Craftsman self propelled mower. I have one and it won't run. Spray carb. cleaner in breather or spark plug hole and it will start and run for a secend. I've cleaned carb ( spayed it with cleaner , sprayed the holes out and blowed it off with an air hose and poked the holes out with a small wire ), Carb. really wasn't all that dirty, but I couldn't get it to start earlier after a few pulls and priming. Any ideas to test it or fix it or to adjust the carb. ??? By the way the carb. on that motor is about the sorriest excuse for a carb. that there is for a carb. looks more like a heat sink to me. Here is the Sears number for the mower itself - 917.377971 and the Sears number for the motor- 143.996712. I tried to include a like to Sears parts for the carb break down, but the site was down. I need a repair manual for this motor , I prefer a free one as I hardly ever fool with these brands of motors.


----------



## Whizkid (May 2, 2010)

*Forgot to say thank you*

Thanks to any and all for any help .

Thank you , 
Whizkid


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no adjustment on this carb. This is an EPA carb that has fixed jets. I would say that the main jet is still dirty.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

indypower said:


> There is no adjustment on this carb. This is an EPA carb that has fixed jets. I would say that the main jet is still dirty.


I second that!


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Did you check the orings around the throttle nozzle?They like to soften up and decompose.If they are bad all the cleaning in the world won'thelp!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

keb said:


> Did you check the orings around the throttle nozzle?They like to soften up and decompose.If they are bad all the cleaning in the world won'thelp!


I 2nd that!


----------

